# Just wondering about this today......



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

So my BF and I are close to celebrating our 1 year anniversary together and I was wondering when does the POSOW celebrate hers? The day she started bonking my ExH or the D-Day that I kicked him out and he moved in with her? Any OW want to answer this question?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Somehow I doubt this will get an answer....


----------



## stormydays (May 31, 2013)

Ha! I've actually wondered this, too. I suspect it is when they first started sleeping together (my former spouse refused to tell me when it started, to keep it "private" and "to have something of their own"). The only consolation I guess if that's true then that date will always be clouded over with the guilt and stress of the affair. Who knows? (And, of course, who cares?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Be positive. A new anniversary with someone that you can share your days with is the real story here.

A realationship built on stealth and deception and infidelity is marked with a dark date not a hopeful, positive one like you and your bf.

My gf and I hit one year on 10/20, the day I told my WAW she should see other people if I cannot make her happy. I ended up finding someone that same day.

Life is weird and often wonderful,
Stretch


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

I always wondered how do they tell people they met ?

Oh I was the other woman during the affair..

End result its all a lie and a sham.. 

Just as the affair started with a lie that is how it will be and end.. A lie.. 

They can pretend its all cool, but deep down where it matters they know its a lie.. 
God forbid they meet someone you know or end up knowing.. They can never introduce this man to any family with a straight face.. Friends that know you will know who this person is..


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very true. It doesn't really matter and it will never really matter, I being a sentimental person was just wondering. But then again I don' think someone who is sentimental would even care. Right?? I mean you are true in you heart to yourself or you are not. You can't be both.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You could ask her. Just kidding.
Who cares how they celebrate? Be glad she is out of the picture.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You could put her up on cheaterville,com and her anniversary is when her skankiness was documented & revealed to the world.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I know my ex is dating someone he has known since high school and they have been together off and on for 9ish years... granted there was no cheating but I haven't given it any thought. The fact he never got me an anniversary gift EVER during our 15-year marriage makes me think that they probably don't celebrate anything.


----------

